# Gfci receptacle feeds pool receptacle. Pool pump trips gfci and an hour or less



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

What size pump? How old is the install? And did you check to make sure the pump wasnt sucking air?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Above ground or in ground?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

This appears not to be to code to begin with. So it could be anything....


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Above ground pool. I do not know size of pump. I will get that information tomorrow for yoi tomorrow. I changed the gfi because the original cover was Barely attached to the weather proof box and the old recept was trashed. This was happening before I changed the receptacle. There is another gfi on the deck and it will run the pump fine. I am thinking that the wires feeding the pool pump twist lock in the conduit may be damaged also. But if this was the case the gfi would trip immediately.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Does this pump have electronic controls?


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh trust me I know it's not code. Just trying to help the guy out. If it were me I would have done a pool panel.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

So if it is above ground, does it have one of those built in attached motors, the kind that have the GFCI cord assembly attached from the factory?

This sounds all kind of wrong, build it to code from scratch or walk away.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

It has a timer. When he bypassed the timer it ran for a little over an hour. But then tripped. My idea for him to try tomorrow is to plug an extension cord into the new gfi and plug directly into the pump. If it runs for awhile and no tripping occurs it would be safe to assume the wire in the conduit is compromised and I would have to pull new conductors. Or it could be the standard recept to twistlock changeover setup he has


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

How many people have died this pool season already from people "Just trying to get it to work".

The GFCI is tripping probably for good reason.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

At the time of me changing the gfi I had no idea the old side of the recept was feeding the pool pump. All i changed was the gfi which is wr and tr rated and also put on a proper in use cover. Thy why I don't have any info on the pool. I am only going based on what he told
Me. I can't get out there till Friday.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Pools are a pita that pump should be on its own circuit.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Listen if I cannot get it to work based on help for you guys. I will run a dedicated circuit out to the pool and put in a pool panel. I just don't understand how it worked for the past 10 years and now it trips.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I would guess that convenience outlet is sharing a ground and there lies your problem. To many funky issues combined with motor on same circuit


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

As an aside to the wiring issues, that gfic may have just gone belly up. 10 years of weather and load will kill them I re placed 2 last week that were toast I estimate both were 20years old no real loads just usual patio stuff but 20 years of Wny weather... See ya!!!


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Chevyman30571 said:


> Listen if I cannot get it to work based on help for you guys. I will run a dedicated circuit out to the pool and put in a pool panel. I just don't understand how it worked for the past 10 years and now it trips.


That should be done anyway but if there is an actual ground fault, wich is likely, it wont fix the problem. The fact that it is running for an hour before tripping suggest its probably the motor. Of course you would have to confirm it.

Like switched referenced above, a lot of people get hirt or killed in pools. In those regards the best favor you can do is insust they be installed right or dont touch it. It doesnt need a panel if its an above ground. A dedicated circuit for the pump, convenience recep and make sure the EBG is intact and well bonded.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

The fact that it's not a dedicated circuit, can be hard on the motor if voltage drop is high, and can get worse when the circuit is loaded by whatever else in on that circuit.

You could have a bad u/g cable, water in the twistloc or a failing motor. A megger will tell you for sure.

As Mac says .... Supco 500 to the rescue :laughing:


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Is there a way to test the motor at all without a megger? I don't have one unless I can borrow one from work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chevyman30571 said:


> Is there a way to test the motor at all without a megger? I don't have one unless I can borrow one from work.


Borrow the megger, check the whole thing out.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Supco 500 to the rescue!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> Supco 500 to the rescue!


What took you so long ??

:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

emtnut said:


> What took you so long ??
> 
> :laughing:


I was busy going way out of my way creating that stupid list for my ex old buddy Hax. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------

